# 80's Zombie prom montage invites!



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey folks,

this is a follow up on my this years 1980's Zombie prom theme. I already posted my save the dates a while back 
(can be viewed here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/81768-2009-invites-theme.html )

i sent this out via facebook and email, with another link to a Socializr invite for people to RSVP on.

It's very silly and i hope you chuckle at it.

Enjoy.

YouTube - Zombie Prom 80's Montage


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

That's pretty funny!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

freakin hilarious!!!! love it!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I laughed out loud. Very funny montage.


----------



## Hazbabu (Sep 1, 2006)

Loved it. They were good sports!


----------



## ImWhisper (Sep 20, 2009)

That was great!!!


----------

